# Kinder Goats



## ougreene (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,
Any comments on Kinder Goats - I am getting (reversing) 2 this coming spring and would interested to hear comments about this breed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is your goal for the goats?


----------



## ougreene (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, eventually milk product from one goat. Since this is my first time to have goats, I am reserving 1 doe and then one whether to be, to get familiar with handling goats and yes I do realize I will need to have the doe breed but not for a while. I wanted a mid to small breed and I looked at Nigerian drawfs, but heard Nigerian drawfs can be noisy. The property we have that will be fenced is a big area and goats would serve the purpose of keeping grass down etc...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depending on the amount of milk you want. But generally it is my understanding they are nice to have. You usually don't get the milk production of a dairy but otherwise should work for your needs.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We started out with a couple of kinder. They were nice small-ish girls, good temperament and very personable. They were not very good quality though, very little milk and very tiny teats which were very hard to milk by hand. 

If you are primarily looking for milk production in a medium sized goat, there are miniature versions of all the bigger "standard sized" dairy goats that you may be interested in, as well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nubians are the breed known for being quite noisy, but any goats can be. Especially kids weaned young and brought to a new place without an older goat to lead them!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't found my NDs to be overly noisy. Well unless there is food involved. This stupid daylight savings time does not work well for them and I'm pretty sure three counties are aware of it by now. My buck is half ND and half Nubian and he's by far the noisiest. Think Dennis the Menace but LOUD.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used to have Kinders, and I got a half gallon if I milked 2 times a day from one, so with 2 I got a gallon... I switched to standard goats because I wanted bigger teats.. I miss them and I might start my own line since I have 3 registered Nubians...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Depending on where you live, Kinders can be hard to find. In my state, they are few and far between.


----------



## pennybraun (Nov 7, 2015)

My Nigerians can be loud when they are in heat. Several times I have hopped out of bed at 5 a.m., thinking that a goat was in horrible pain. Those loud bellows sound awful. But it was just a horny goat yelling across the way to the boys' pen. lol! Other than that, my girls aren't that noisy. And they actually make it easy for me to determine who is in heat by their bellows and fence walking. I don't believe I have seen a kinder goat. Are they are newer breed or just popular in some areas of the country?


----------

